# Sigurd won!



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Couple months back I submitted a photo of him to be in a calendar (all proceeds go to animal welfare). My mum went to the Vet this afternoon and saw the calendars, looked for Sigurd, and he is the month of June or July (she can't remember lol)! She put a few on hold for me to pick up when I head to Canada!!!!

This is the photo that won him the spot:









People told me no way it would get picked because it looks like he has an ore coming out of his head, hah!

I believe he was around 4 months when this was taken. I'm so happy!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

That is a cute picture!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Congratulations!!!! Thats wonderful.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

What a great picture!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

cute pic and congrats !!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Very cool!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

That's awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Thank you every one!!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Awsome!!

Congrats!

Are they only selling them at your vets office, or can anyone in Canada purchase them? Just asking as if its for charity I would love a Sigurd calender!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, what an adorable picture!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Awsome!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Are they only selling them at your vets office, or can anyone in Canada purchase them? Just asking as if its for charity I would love a Sigurd calender!


Aw, thanks! I think they only sell them in the Vets office (Minden, ON) right now. They have 2009 calendars on their website, so they may sell 2010 when the time comes! I'll keep you updated!! The proceeds go to emergency animal welfare in Minden! It's a non-profit organization... here is the link http://www.meac2007.com/ they don't update their site very often though.


----------

